# Fusso coat vs other sealants



## Accord (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi

I have Fusso Coat 12 which I have used as a sealant. Awesome product with good durability and shine, but now I want to try other sealants.

Which of the sealants below are better or at least good as Fusso Coat? -or is Fusso the best one regarding durability and looks? 

1. Wolfgang Deep Gloss Paint Sealant 3.0
2. Blackfire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection 
3. Nanolex Premium Paint & Alloy Sealant
4. Chemical Guys Jetseal
5. Britemax Extreme Elements Polymer Sealant
6. CarPro Reload
7. Auto Finesse Power Seal
8. Menzerna Power Lock
... or other


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

I personally used only fusso and deep gloss by Wolfgang, both products are great and durable.

Had Wolfgang applied by DA what a sealant! So easy to use even of by hand (did a small section) but the nice part is it buffs easy no sweat… just a wipe and all is gone.

As for gloss I have seen wolfgang make a slightly darker effect than fusso on dark metallic, but as said before both are equally amazing products

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Accord (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks, Reversin.

Regarding durability. Have you noticed better durability for Wolfgang?

It seems that Fusso really is a unique product when price and durability is compared.


----------



## REVERSiN (Sep 28, 2015)

Honestly I think it's durability is fair, somehow the surface stops being smooth after a couple of washes. It does bead quite well but that slickness is lost.

It's a great sealant and probably one of the best out there, price is high a little bit the product compensate for it when using little only. The bottle lasts ages by the product you consume in one application.

Bottom line is if you have a dark color I would highly recommend this sealant, you can always too it with wax too you know.... Gives that extra bit of protection and durability, after all it's up to conditions and environment.



Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

PolishAngel master sealant,brilliant sealant,another level from fusso..


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

ronwash said:


> PolishAngel master sealant,brilliant sealant,another level from fusso..


Costs alot more though. Is it justified?


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Iv had fusso and was a good protection product. I don't think it did anything to the finish tho.
I know you said you want to try more sealants but there is something else you could try?
Bilt hamber Double speed wax. This stuff is so bloody amazing for the £15 price point. Its detergent resistant, keeps it's slickness on the paint wash after wash. Beads like a crazy one after months.
Alittle grabby with application but buffs off well. This is my favourite LSP at the moment. Iv given up on waxes costing more than £30. Don't see the point when this actually knocks the socks of most on the market.

If it had to be a sealant, Menzerna power lock is hard to beat. Also for a tenner, it's a steal!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Rayaan said:


> Costs alot more though. Is it justified?


It doesnt,its 19 quid for a 50ml,its enough to do the whole car,but quality differents are two worlds apart.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

ronwash said:


> It doesnt,its 19 quid for a 50ml,its enough to do the whole car,but quality differents are two worlds apart.


19 pounds for one car, vs 20 dolars, which is around 15 pounds for a 200 g of fusso which can do 150+cars. Your math is wrong. Dont want to go into "quality" , marketing is whole another story here.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Ronwash, which of of the sealants have you tried from the OP's list?

I was thinking to try the PA Master Sealant £27 for 200ml. Is there a suggested QD to top it up with as you would a normal sealant like Menzerna Power lock & Endless Shine QD?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Sonax pns is worth a shout hard to beat it tbh then topped with bsd


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

ronwash said:


> It doesnt,its 19 quid for a 50ml,its enough to do the whole car,but quality differents are two worlds apart.


£19 per car for the same "claimed 12 months" protection is much more expensive than the Fusso. Ive done 3 cars with Fusso, barely even looks like its been used.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Mate,to make this clear as i can..
Comparing fusso to polishangel is like comparing Kia to B.M.W,you can buy three Kias in the price of one bimmer,but the bimmer will still look&drive much better then any new kia..Kapish?.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

chewy_ said:


> Ronwash, which of of the sealants have you tried from the OP's list?
> 
> I was thinking to try the PA Master Sealant £27 for 200ml. Is there a suggested QD to top it up with as you would a normal sealant like Menzerna Power lock & Endless Shine QD?


I worked with the wolfgang,blackfire{very nice},nanolex,menzerna,and reload,which,like power lock is nice,but not a proper sealant.

Master sealant with RAPIDWAXX on top is a brilliant combo,ive done dozens of cars with this combo,always a treat,in looks,and application.

You can also apply esclate lotion under master sealant for a clearer and glossier appearance,works best on brighter colors.


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

I've used master sealant with escalate some years ago ( and a wax too, can't remember the name )
If it haven't change well... found it very very easy to apply/remove and... that's all!! Ni durability and the look is good yes, but not better than some others...
There was a test were they found the same as me, but perhaps they improve it from that time.
For a sealant, Carlack nsc + lls is really a lot better, can't compare the resistance and durability, look is better too, only removing lls is sometimes very hard.
I would put master sealant with jetseal.

Envoyé de mon SM-G900F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

ronwash said:


> Mate,to make this clear as i can..
> Comparing fusso to polishangel is like comparing Kia to B.M.W,you can buy three Kias in the price of one bimmer,but the bimmer will still look&drive much better then any new kia..Kapish?.


:lol: :lol:

To make this as clear as I can....

did the OP ask for the bloody BMW or not? well there you go then.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

ronwash said:


> I worked with the wolfgang,blackfire{very nice},nanolex,menzerna,and reload,which,like power lock is nice,but not a proper sealant.
> 
> Master sealant with RAPIDWAXX on top is a brilliant combo,ive done dozens of cars with this combo,always a treat,in looks,and application.
> 
> You can also apply esclate lotion under master sealant for a clearer and glossier appearance,works best on brighter colors.


 I was reading about the Polish Angel gear on the american website, and they say the 'Presto' QD is the_"dedicated maintencance spray for Master Sealant"_http://m.polishangel.com/#/product/polish-angel-presto-detail-spray

On the UK PA there's no mention of this, but I've read a number of posts (yours included) suggesting the Rapidwaxx on top of the Master Sealant:thumb:

Have you tried the Presto QD over the Master Sealant? Would you recommend the Rapidwaxx or the Presto? Cheers


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I would give a recommendation for Blackfire also but you really need to use the system rather than just the sealant, so the prep polish, sealant and then it is awesome if topped by the midnight sub wax. slicker than a penguin on ice !


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

chewy_ said:


> I was reading about the Polish Angel gear on the american website, and they say the 'Presto' QD is the_"dedicated maintencance spray for Master Sealant"_http://m.polishangel.com/#/product/polish-angel-presto-detail-spray
> 
> On the UK PA there's no mention of this, but I've read a number of posts (yours included) suggesting the Rapidwaxx on top of the Master Sealant:thumb:
> 
> Have you tried the Presto QD over the Master Sealant? Would you recommend the Rapidwaxx or the Presto? Cheers


I tried presto on top of MS and others,i didnt like it as much as Rapidwaxx,its ok,just not as good.


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi,


jd1982 said:


> Iv had fusso and was a good protection product. I don't think it did anything to the finish tho.
> I know you said you want to try more sealants but there is something else you could try?
> Bilt hamber Double speed wax. This stuff is so bloody amazing for the £15 price point. Its detergent resistant, keeps it's slickness on the paint wash after wash. Beads like a crazy one after months.
> Alittle grabby with application but buffs off well. This is my favourite LSP at the moment. Iv given up on waxes costing more than £30. Don't see the point when this actually knocks the socks of most on the market.


I've narrowed my choices between Soft99 Fusso Coat and Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax. According to Auto Express Fusso just beat DSW. Do you think DSW is more durable than Fusso? Did the Fusso last 12 months? My priorities are 
durability
ease of application 
cost
gloss

Thanks


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

firehorse said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've narrowed my choices between Soft99 Fusso Coat and Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax. According to Auto Express Fusso just beat DSW. Do you think DSW is more durable than Fusso? Did the Fusso last 12 months? My priorities are
> durability
> ...


I would go with DSW. They are both good though Soft 99 is a sealant. As you will likely be rewaxing/toping up protection then little chance you will sit down waiting for either LSP to wear off.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

firehorse said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've narrowed my choices between Soft99 Fusso Coat and Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax. According to Auto Express Fusso just beat DSW. Do you think DSW is more durable than Fusso? Did the Fusso last 12 months? My priorities are
> durability
> ...


DSW and fusso are just as durable I think, but DSW beats it in ease of use for sure
Cost wise DSW takes some beating, and it's pretty glossy too

Plus take everything auto express say with a pinch of salt 😉

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Hereisphilly said:


> DSW and fusso are just as durable I think, but DSW beats it in ease of use for sure
> Cost wise DSW takes some beating, and it's pretty glossy too
> 
> *Plus take everything auto express say with a pinch of salt 😉*
> ...


more like a shovel full :lol::lol:


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Why are some people so anti Autoexpress?


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Hereisphilly said:


> DSW and fusso are just as durable I think, but DSW beats it in ease of use for sure
> Cost wise DSW takes some beating, and it's pretty glossy too
> 
> Plus take everything auto express say with a pinch of salt 😉
> ...


I think they are very similar products so there's no point in getting one if you have the other.

You're better off getting a canned sealant, something like Sonax PNS or Gyeon Can Coat which are sufficiently different and easier to use. In my experience, PNS is just as durable, if not more so than Fusso.


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi,


roscopervis said:


> I think they are very similar products so there's no point in getting one if you have the other.
> 
> You're better off getting a canned sealant, something like Sonax PNS or Gyeon Can Coat which are sufficiently different and easier to use. In my experience, PNS is just as durable, if not more so than Fusso.


I agree there isn't any point in getting both. They both look like they will last a long time. 
Fusso Coat claims to last 12 months; people here on DW think DSW is similar so in theory should also last 12 months (though no one has ever made that claim (also no one has ever claimed that Fusso Coat has lasted 12 months on their car either!!!!)). Each seems to require very little per application so in theory buying one pot could last up to 5-10 years for one car.

But at the moment Fusso Coat seems a little bit fussier to apply than DSW so I'm leaning towards DSW even though Fusso Coats claims 12 months.

It's just a comment from here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=4650245&postcount=1747 from Flakey



Flakey said:


> "Pros: BSD and all of Sonax sealants have insane water behavior. I think they were designed with that in mind. Price is very competitive. BDS durability is a good one month on a daily driver with no other protection. I have tested 20 odd LSP in a little over a year and NOTHING keeps my car cleaner. I have not tested any coatings other than the one from Sonax though.
> 
> Cons:The application is grabby for all of them. Neither of them are slick to touch. Fingerprints get embedded/etched to all of them and are rather difficult to remove. UV protection is not known at least as of now. I found removing bird droppings very difficult from all Sonax sealants including BSD."


So Sonax seems a little harder to apply than BH DSW and I do get bird droppings so I would like the wax/sealant to make it easier to remove bird droppings which is why Sonax PNS & BSD came out of my shortlist. Haven't got round to researching Gyeon - still a newbie and only so many hours in day


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

roscopervis said:


> I think they are very similar products so there's no point in getting one if you have the other.
> 
> You're better off getting a canned sealant, something like Sonax PNS or Gyeon Can Coat which are sufficiently different and easier to use. In my experience, PNS is just as durable, if not more so than Fusso.


While PNS is certainly easier, it can't really compete on value to a tin of either Fusso or DSW

You'll get 4 -5 applicaitions from a can of PNS, vs 30+ applications (if not more) from the hard waxes

I agree that both are about the same but OP was trying to choose between the two


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Hereisphilly said:


> While PNS is certainly easier, it can't really compete on value to a tin of either Fusso or DSW
> 
> You'll get 4 -5 applicaitions from a can of PNS, vs 30+ applications (if not more) from the hard waxes
> 
> I agree that both are about the same but OP was trying to choose between the two


I agree totally with that, but at around £12 it's not a huge expense for something that is very different. I'd say 6 applications at 6 monthly intervals is still 3 years! PNS is a lot easier to use than DSW, which applies like any normal wax. PNS is spray on, wipe and buff, no curing. Fusso also applies like a normal wax - I prefer using the Light product, much less fussy and looks the same and protects the same. That is what my comments are based on.


----------

